# H: OOP pewter Phoenix Guard // W: Tau, Eldar, Stormcast, $$$



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

WTS (US Based) High Elf Phoenix Guards – OOP Pewter 

I have here 12 pewter Phoenix Guards which are now discontinued

There are two Champions, and one musician, but NO standard bearer. They’re painted in basic GW colors and enamels to a middling standard (which is all I will ever claim to be able to paint), and ripe for stripping. You also receive one pewter Caradryan, also painted.


Looking for $65 or best offer, shipped in the continental US.. Willing to negotiate. Also willing to Trade: looking for Tau (Fire Warriors on Sprue, mostly), Eldar (Venoms, Voidweavers, Windriders, and a Razorwing), and Stormcast Eternals (really just the Castellant, maybe those winged guys).


----------

